# Bucktails



## ketch69 (Jul 8, 2001)

A few jigs I tied up for flounder fishing this summer


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Look great. Nothing I can add except make sure you coat the thread good; can't tell if you did or not.


----------



## kingchaser34 (Jan 20, 2009)

looks good i plan on making some myself i just gotta find the time


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

Yea, After the fiasco I just went to with supposedly a reputable Jig maker on another board, Im gonna start to do it myself. I cant believe the crap this A$$ sent me.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

Ryan Y said:


> Yea, After the fiasco I just went to with supposedly a reputable Jig maker on another board, Im gonna start to do it myself. I cant believe the crap this A$$ sent me.


Well you should find tying Jigs much easier than building rods. You going to pour the heads too or have you found a good source for those yet. I just ordered the mold for the smaller ultra minnow style I think they just go up to 5/8oz. I am still trying to figure out what spro uses on there jigs to give that metalic finish. I have a few ideas but havent gotten to test thtem out yet.


----------



## Jackalopehunter (Mar 17, 2009)

just a thought, most auto sales stores have the small cans of spray paint for touch up that come in metallic colors if your wanting to go that route, also hobby stores for car models. just thought about it figured id mention it.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Metallic flakes mixed with a clear over coat of powder paint would be the way I'd go...


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I was thinking of trying this but a can of metalic paint might work since I always powder coat first I think it would stick. I just dont know if it will be as shiny as I want. I want it to look alomst like chrome. I think if I put down the silver leaf and then add a little color on top and clearcoat the whole thing it should look pretty sweet.


----------



## pipe (Nov 10, 2009)

These guys make the best chrome paint in the world.Not cheap but one rattle can of base,one of chrome and one of clear coat will give you a supply that will last for many lures.Make sure to follow the instructions explicitly especially the spraying with short dusting strokes.They often have a 1/2 price sale.
There are videos on Utube.

http://www.google.ca/url?sa=t&sourc...60Py_wafJsNF-U05Q&sig2=BqWYTBqUX8gex8pZI3e-VQ

John


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice work.


----------

